
WikiLeaks Won’t Tell Tech Companies How to Patch CIA Zero-Days - vthallam
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/wikileaks-wont-tell-tech-companies-how-to-patch-cia-zero-days-until-its-demands-are-met
======
superioritycplx
The failing Vice was ordered to make WikiLeaks look bad and this is the best
they could do. They're essentially saying don't whistleblow unless you also
provide a solution. They're really grasping at straws here.

~~~
cpncrunch
> failing Vice

Is that a tongue-in-cheek jibe at Trump? It's hard to know if Trump is for or
against wikileaks now. They were BFFs, but now wikileaks has been accused of
treason by Fox news. Or does that mean they're still in Trump's good books
because he hates the CIA? It's all very confusing.

>They're essentially saying don't whistleblow unless you also provide a
solution

No, they're just reporting the facts that tech companies have been promised
details of the hacks, but haven't received anything yet (other than demands).

------
I_am_neo
Damn YOU Wikileaks!!! My stove stopped working AFTER you released that report
about sub par manufacturing procedures that may cause goods to fail
prematurely, and showed that this was intentionally orchestrated by the top
officials of the company that made the stove! WHY DID"NT YOU FIX MY STOVE FOR
ME!!!!

